# Can you work in Dubai with herpes



## hkduchess

My husband has been offered a job in Dubai, however, unfortunately we both have herpes - will be able to get a visa?


----------



## Rutilius

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Rutilius said:


> Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What he said :0


----------



## _DXB_

Very open about it...why not just get it sorted?! Job done


----------



## Welsh_lady

hkduchess said:


> My husband has been offered a job in Dubai, however, unfortunately we both have herpes - will be able to get a visa?


i assume your worried about the virus itself being in your system rather than an actual outbreak. have you had an outbreak recently? only some people naturaly clear the virus from there system over time - thats by the by really anyway coz even if you still carry it - it wouldnt be picked up in routine tests.

herpes has many strains and blood tests to determine specific strains are very expensive and not routine at all (not even in standard STD/STI screening) as a 'cold sore' strain can easily be mistaken for a 'genital' strain.

so unless you have an active outbreak and decide to show it off - no one will know!


----------



## hkduchess

Welsh_lady said:


> i assume your worried about the virus itself being in your system rather than an actual outbreak. have you had an outbreak recently? only some people naturaly clear the virus from there system over time - thats by the by really anyway coz even if you still carry it - it wouldnt be picked up in routine tests.
> 
> herpes has many strains and blood tests to determine specific strains are very expensive and not routine at all (not even in standard STD/STI screening) as a 'cold sore' strain can easily be mistaken for a 'genital' strain.
> 
> so unless you have an active outbreak and decide to show it off - no one will know!


Thank you very much, I think everyone else has assumed this is funny, whereas it is very distressing, I have never had an outbreak, I caught it from my husband (nearly caused a divorce...). I was upset at the thought of uprooting my 4 children to dubai only to find that my husband didn't clear their medical criteria. Thank you for taking this seriously and posting a helpful respone I really do appreciate it.


----------



## wandabug

They are only testing for HIV and Hepatitis at the medical. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rutilius

They also check for TB and Syphilis.


----------



## BedouGirl

One of my very close friends has simplex 2 (caught before they came to live here) and lived here for ten years and it was never a problem. I would be more concerned about medical cover for outbreaks because you may find you are not covered, which could potentially be expensive.


----------



## hkduchess

BedouGirl said:


> One of my very close friends has simplex 2 (caught before they came to live here) and lived here for ten years and it was never a problem. I would be more concerned about medical cover for outbreaks because you may find you are not covered, which could potentially be expensive.


thank you very much for your help


----------

